# Razor Edge Bloodlines...



## bcwelch (Mar 21, 2011)

The puppy that my husband and I just bought is suppose to be 100% Razor Edge bloodline. I haven't looked at the pedigree as I am still waiting for the papers, but is that possible to have 100% RE bloodlines?
Also what are your opinions on RE dogs?
The parents are both ADBA Champions in Conformation. They are about 65 pounds and 19inches tall(not 100% sure on height).


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd have to see the pedigree, but 100% RE is a term loosely thrown around. It used to mean that 100% Edge was bred by Dave Wilson himself. Post up the ped when you get it. Unfortunately, there are many ABKC Champs that are not conformationally correct so it just depends on the dog. Who are the parents I can probably find the peds for you.


----------



## bcwelch (Mar 21, 2011)

I will post it up as soon as I get it. I don't have the names of the parents, but here is a picture of sire:

















And dam:

















I guess it looks like the sire is at an ABKC. But I'm almost positive he said he was shown in ADBA as well. Since our pup is registered through ABKC as well, does that mean he's a bully and not a pit? We are wanting to use him as a weight puller, but not sure how he will do. Any thoughts by looking at the parents?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good looking parents. Yes, I would say American Bully.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Razors edge is a bully line so you have a bully  also you said your pup was registered with the ABKC which is the american bully kennel club. Yours is more of the classic type bully like mine. Not the big over sized ones that can't move. I'm not into weight pull but I believe you can definitely do it with your boy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bcwelch said:


> I will post it up as soon as I get it. I don't have the names of the parents, but here is a picture of sire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Am Bullies are dual registered as the ABKC requires either AKC, ADBA, or UKC papers to register with them until mid year 2012 when they close their single registrations. Both dogs look bully to me. The ABKC has now sanctioned weight pulling BTW.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is awesome news about the weight pulling! Aren't there still some strains of RE that are not Ambully though?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good looking parents


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That is awesome news about the weight pulling! Aren't there still some strains of RE that are not Ambully though?


Yes, you can have a pedigree that's 100% RE, but doesn't look Bully at all. That's why I say the term 100% RE is loosely thrown around. Both of the parents look Bully to me though.

@ the OP who did you get the dog from? They should be able to tell you who the parents are and I'll of them for you even though that's something they should have at least showed you when you got the pup.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just to clarify, there is no RE "bloodlines." RE is the bloodline.


----------

